# Little Yellow BMX with a honda racing motor



## Sulley (Dec 12, 2011)

I picked this up today, only stamp i can find on it is on one of the rear dropdowns, say Manufactured by RC, no #s, has this really cool Honda Racing electric varoom motor on it that works, 16" tires any help id ing would be great.  Sulley


----------



## Sulley (Dec 14, 2011)

Well now it going to be the little RED BMX bike with a Honda Racing motor. The motor was an addon, its dated 2002 on the motor.I cut a little of the front body work so i could move the front fender down a little, looks better i think. Sulley


----------



## TheRealBikecity (Dec 18, 2011)

Sweet


----------



## Sulley (Dec 18, 2011)

Just got it back togeither, waiting for a handlebar number plate and so decals, wish i knew more about it but hey my grandson loves it.  Sulley


----------



## ericbaker (Dec 29, 2011)

i wonder if it was a sales promotion... if you buy a dirtbike, you get this free look-alike for your kid!

seen plenty of car companies do it.


----------



## Sulley (Dec 29, 2011)

I desided to do it in the honda theym, someone put on the little honda racing varoom motor so i figered id keep it and do it up like a honda motocross bike. I also found out it is a Roadmaster Motocyke. Sulley


----------

